

I Read All the W3C Specs - stringham
http://sandersk.github.io/reading-w3c/#/

======
Mithaldu
Good thing this can be made readable by disabling CSS and enabling fit-to-
width.

Edit: Without the audio to go with it, this is largely meaningless. I guess he
just wants to highlight some oddities that nobody ever actually uses?

------
aaronm14
Would enjoy seeing a summary of this rather than having to go through every
slide. I did go through about 30 slides though and it was pretty interesting,
thanks for putting this together

------
xroja
I was at this presentation at FluentConf today and I found it very
interesting. If you can get a hold of the video I highly recommend it.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Was there any video taken?

~~~
xroja
Pretty sure all sessions were recorded. But I think since it was a non-keynote
talk it will be part of their video package they are selling. Link for
notification when it becomes available: [http://fluentconf.com/javascript-
html-2015/public/sv/q/677](http://fluentconf.com/javascript-
html-2015/public/sv/q/677)

~~~
petercooper
Good news. At least last year (and I hope this year) the speaker contract
allows speakers to upload their video to YouTube independently. I encourage
all speakers to do this if it applies again this year. _(Disclaimer: I 'm a
Fluent chair.)_

------
cachvico
The web blows my mind. It's a distributed OS, specified by the W3C, and
implemented by the community. Amazing how far it's come - let's face it, we've
put a heck of a lot of effort into v8, Node, Json, ...

Thank you Tim :)

------
pontifier
The integrity piece is new to me. I tended to mistrust using external
resources.

~~~
duskwuff
Subresource Integrity is still a working draft, and has quite a way to go
before it's even ready to implement. If you read the current draft, you'll
find a lot of sections are incomplete, or have outstanding issues.
Nevertheless, it's a really fascinating proposal, and I look forward to it (or
a derivative) being available in browsers!

[http://www.w3.org/TR/SRI/](http://www.w3.org/TR/SRI/)

------
jeffreyrogers
For people wondering how long this is, there are 33 slides total. It is pretty
interesting and you can get the main points by going through it quickly.

Also, does anyone know how something like this (the slideshow) is made?

~~~
emehrkay
I think that it is reveal.js [http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-
js/#/](http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/)

------
dredmorbius
Not viewable on mobile (Android).

~~~
sergers
I am on mobile (android) and viewing it.

Using chrome.

You aren't missing much.

It is more of a presentation format, requiring excessive clicking/swiping to
move past a screen.

